# Pharmacom quality is slipping!!!



## Caballero (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey gents I'm a active member over at Meso Rx. One of trusted members recently received some of Pharmacom GH with this crap inside. Just a heads up and warning, be safe brothers.
Caballero


----------



## bigmike0321 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have been seeing some low test levels as well.


----------



## Caballero (Aug 21, 2016)

Right now there has been many complaints about their dbol being completely bunk. As well one vet member did an igf test on their GH didn't do well at all. All ugl's will eventually be laid to rest at some point. Could be a warning  sign of things to come imo.


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 21, 2016)

Maybe all the shills will stop makin 20 new pharmacom post a day over there! WTF is in that vial, a damn caterpillar!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2016)

Why am I hearing so much about these guys lately? Are they domestic or intl? I know nothing about them


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 21, 2016)

Because the reps, shills, and pharmacom themselves push their shit on every forum around, and they are international.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 21, 2016)

BigJohnny said:


> Maybe all the shills will stop makin 20 new pharmacom post a day over there! WTF is in that vial, a damn caterpillar!





Haha thats funny


----------



## Caballero (Aug 21, 2016)

Mega-Anabolics said:


> Haha thats funny


You want funny ? Your weak ass attempt to drum up some business over at that other board was FUNNY. Why are you mixing in members threads like you're just an average member? You're a source! How bout leave and go to a source board!


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 21, 2016)

I am a source that's true. That doesn't mean I am a phony person. There's a reason why I am a source and that's because I have been in and around the game for a long time and have lots of experience.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know if the OP is a newb or not but you do NOT receive reconstituted, ready to go, GH from UGLs. That shit was mixed by the member himself and therefore its bullshit to claim they "received" it in that condition 




PillarofBalance said:


> Why am I hearing so much about these guys lately? Are they domestic or intl? I know nothing about them



Hugely popular source, with dom & intl lines, across the boards primarily based on favorable test results from anaboliclab.com. They have a website and a tonne of publicity (so you wouldn't like them lol) with mixed reviews over the years (bad > good > bad pattern). 

What I want to know is why so many new guys are joining UG to bitch about a lab that has no presence whatsoever here...


----------



## Caballero (Aug 21, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I don't know if the OP is a newb or not but you do NOT receive reconstituted, ready to go, GH from UGLs. That shit was mixed by the member himself and therefore its bullshit to claim they "received" it in that condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you calling that trusted member a liar? Anyone feel free to check it out over there. I've got nothing to benefit nor hide.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 21, 2016)

C, what he is questioning is how he received the vial. GH does not come reconstituted. 

Did he reconstitute it himself, or not?


----------



## Caballero (Aug 21, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> C, what he is questioning is how he received the vial. GH does not come reconstituted.
> 
> Did he reconstitute it himself, or not?


This member just posted exactly the situation that happened. The unidentified substance was visible prior to reconstitution of the GH. Have a look in the steroid underground the thread is called Fartacom is leaving Meso. Page 2 post 6.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Aug 21, 2016)

Caballero said:


> So are you calling that trusted member a liar? Anyone feel free to check it out over there. I've got nothing to benefit nor hide.


If that member is claiming that he received the GH EXACTLY as shown in that picture, reconstituted & ready to go, then yes - I'm calling him a liar. 
If the substance was visible prior to reconstitution then it would've helped his case a hell of a lot more to take photos at that stage. It also would've helped identify whether the issue was with the GH or the BAC water or whatever. 

Also, I didn't realize that being a member on meso for 6 months and having 15 posts makes you "trusted" over there...


----------



## Caballero (Aug 22, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If that member is claiming that he received the GH EXACTLY as shown in that picture, reconstituted & ready to go, then yes - I'm calling him a liar.
> If the substance was visible prior to reconstitution then it would've helped his case a hell of a lot more to take photos at that stage. It also would've helped identify whether the issue was with the GH or the BAC water or whatever.
> 
> Also, I didn't realize that being a member on meso for 6 months and having 15 posts makes you "trusted" over there...


Agreed having all the facts is a must ! That member is currently going through the situation step by step as he has been very happy with PC gear in the past as he stated himself. Could just be an isolated incident none the less I only bring this up as a safety issue for any Aas or GH users. Nothing more nothing less. It's about the safety of all online community's in the end. And yes he is a trusted member RIP. Meso is not the only board this member is known at just for the record. Good day guys....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2016)

Caballero said:


> So are you calling that trusted member a liar? Anyone feel free to check it out over there. I've got nothing to benefit nor hide.



The member you call trusted is Achilles26. He has all of 23 posts on the forum and EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM is in a pharmacom thread? The real question is, is that what you consider a "trusted" member?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 22, 2016)

pharmacon reminds me of pinnacle


----------



## thqmas (Aug 22, 2016)

Stop bumping it Doc


----------



## Caballero (Aug 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The member you call trusted is Achilles26. He has all of 23 posts on the forum and EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM is in a pharmacom thread? The real question is, is that what you consider a "trusted" member?


I had to double check and I was mistaken. That member Achilles26 is not who I was thinking of. Achilles87 was the member I thought it was you can see why the confusion on my part. Either way Doc there's some funky crap inside that vial.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2016)

Caballero said:


> I had to double check and I was mistaken. That member Achilles26 is not who I was thinking of. Achilles87 was the member I thought it was you can see why the confusion on my part. Either way Doc there's some funky crap inside that vial.



Yea there is. Both parties accepted to send it out for testing at an accredited labrstory on the source's dime. I guess we'll see the report when it becomes available.


----------



## Darius P (Aug 25, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Yea there is. Both parties accepted to send it out for testing at an accredited labrstory on the source's dime. I guess we'll see the report when it becomes available.



    Since 2014, on all the boards we're present (more than 12) we have a permanent offer of covering all the testing costs for a proper chromatography/hlpc testing if the customers agrees to send it to an accredited facility of his choice ( e.g. SIMEC). The tested vial is of course reimbursed. This year, only on the board mentioned above we had at least 5-6 similar request, all successfully completed and results shared with the community.

  Due to recent debates on regular chromatograpy testing not showing any microbiological results, we decided to increase the sum to 1.000$ for a more complex testing process that will show if the product is bacterial safe.
  Pharmacom Labs was founded in 2006 and starting from 2014 it has a production capacity of around 5.5-6 millions vials per batch, each 3-4 months. We're the number 1 laboratory in Russia, Eastern and Central Europe and currently taking over a big slice from the US market, with more than 100 professional athletes sponsored from which 8 IFBB PRO ( see "our athletes" on our store page). 
  We're also the most discussed manufacturer from most of the boards we're present.

Based on the facts mentioned above, it's not a secret to anyone that we have a huge clientele. I think if some of the products indeed contained what some suggest ( bacteria, fungus) with all the shills and money in the world we couldn't have influenced a negative outburst on the boards ... infections, fever or other medical problems.


----------



## Darius P (Aug 25, 2016)

and a sneak peek inside our facility ...


----------



## Darius P (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Darius P (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Darius P (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Maijah (Aug 25, 2016)

I was wondering when the infamous Darius would come save the day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2016)

darius stinks up the place with his bullshit


----------



## green (Aug 27, 2016)

this is real crap, I have never believed in their quality, they seem to have a lot of shills posting bloods etc. I do not think that they are better than average UGL


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The member you call trusted is Achilles26. He has all of 23 posts on the forum and EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM is in a pharmacom thread? The real question is, is that what you consider a "trusted" member?



its cuz hes a phram com rep and wants to continue to make money.  We are on to you fuks.  

Darius......no body would buy that shit.  Everyone knows its like paying hundreds for olive oil.


----------



## Darius P (Sep 9, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> its cuz hes a phram com rep and wants to continue to make money.  We are on to you fuks.
> 
> Darius......no body would buy that shit.  Everyone knows its like paying hundreds for olive oil.



NapsGear, the biggest source in the world just made a huge bulk purchase and became our newest reseller. 

Our olive oil sells great and tested very well on AnabolicLab; check an analytical tool like Alexa, "pharmacom" and "pharmacomstore" have millions of monthly hits on google, more than any other lab in the world. / alpha pharma, balkan, geneza etc

Money? This is our 11th year in the business, dollars are important too but now it's about something else ... 

take care!


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2016)

Darius P said:


> NapsGear, the biggest source in the world just made a huge bulk purchase and became our newest reseller.
> 
> Our olive oil sells great and tested very well on AnabolicLab; check an analytical tool like Alexa, "pharmacom" and "pharmacomstore" have millions of monthly hits on google, more than any other lab in the world. / alpha pharma, balkan, geneza etc
> 
> ...



every lab you mentioned is complete shit.  Newb's who get totally ripped off and fuct over buy from you guys.  Nobody who knows what they are doing would every place an order with you guys.  

your olive oil you sell is what i cook with, you just market the fact there's testosterone in it........

which there may be, but maybe 5-10% of what you tell people.  

Once they stop by here and see what experienced guys say, they move on and keep searching for a real lab to do business with.  

Buy there will always be younger, totally inexperienced guys who should be spending money on whey & chicken buy your shit products.  Thats how you stay in business, because word travels fast and they realize too........that they just wasted half a paycheck.  


GL bro


----------



## Maijah (Sep 9, 2016)

My boy got ****ed out of 2k $$ from Naps gear. He sent fund's kept getting B.s. responses and eventually have up, this was a couple years ago. I bet he still has the emails. Naps gear is a joke, and pharmacon gear is waaaaaay overpriced. Only newbs, fanboys, and shills deal with that crew.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 9, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> every lab you mentioned is complete shit.  Newb's who get totally ripped off and fuct over buy from you guys.  Nobody who knows what they are doing would every place an order with you guys.
> 
> your olive oil you sell is what i cook with, you just market the fact there's testosterone in it........
> 
> ...



I want to get totally ripped too!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 10, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> every lab you mentioned is complete shit.  Newb's who get totally ripped off and fuct over buy from you guys.  Nobody who knows what they are doing would every place an order with you guys.
> 
> your olive oil you sell is what i cook with, you just market the fact there's testosterone in it........
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, Anabolic Lab is not an UGL and doesn't sell gear. They anonymously purchase gear from random labs and sent it in to an accredited facility for testing.


----------



## Ryand (Sep 11, 2016)

Darius P said:


> NapsGear, the biggest source in the world just made a huge bulk purchase and became our newest reseller.
> 
> Our olive oil sells great and tested very well on AnabolicLab; check an analytical tool like Alexa, "pharmacom" and "pharmacomstore" have millions of monthly hits on google, more than any other lab in the world. / alpha pharma, balkan, geneza etc
> 
> ...



I knew you were a piece of shit fraud simply from posting 20x In a row lol


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 11, 2016)

All this lab stuff makes my head spin ; just wish this shit was legal haha


----------



## jSalud (Sep 12, 2016)

Reminds me of pinnacle and psl fanaticism.


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

i dont use pharmacom anymore for this reason


----------



## irish diesel (Oct 28, 2016)

i mean some people are lucky to get good shit and then there are others that get this shit


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 28, 2016)

irish diesel said:


> i dont use pharmacom anymore for this reason



I'm sorry and not trying to be a dick here. But...

Quit post whoring around here. Threads old. Your just saying things everyone already said. Not contributing at all.


----------



## JackC4 (Nov 11, 2016)

They all go to shit eventually


----------



## Sahooliganpsg (Dec 1, 2016)

Mmmmmm natty boh


----------



## goodfella (Dec 3, 2016)

Darius P said:


>



These are some interesting home videos you decided to post. With that being said, after watching you grip and stroke the tips of those vials the way you do, along with those EKG readings in the back round, I can't help but wanna give you my CC!  

Please make more videos of you awkwardly fondling vial tops with your fingers and we'll talk business! -_-


----------

